# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area)  مسارات كارت سيم sim c3300

## jazouli89

مسارات كارت سيم sim c3300

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## kano

بارك الله فيك

----------

